# Reel TX Skiff Meetup - 2013



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

dude that looks like a blast


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Kick ass!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Was fortunate enough to go on that trip and drag the BT down there. Was a blast.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Sublime said:


> Was fortunate enough to go on that trip and drag the BT down there. Was a blast.


I went couple years ago, water was nice, wind fiver outta the south, caught a few- think the area is still shut down. Hope it reopens some year.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

EdK13 said:


> I went couple years ago, water was nice, wind fiver outta the south, caught a few- think the area is still shut down. Hope it reopens some year.


I’d like to drag the skiff or little boat down there, I think the Excursion would make it if I play it smart. If not I’ll need a bulldozer to get me out...


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’d like to drag the skiff or little boat down there, I think the Excursion would make it if I play it smart. If not I’ll need a bulldozer to get me out...


I dunno - that chain they put in front of the entry is big. Even for an Excursion.


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

we could do a similar meet on east matagorda. They are open for sure.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jhreels said:


> we could do a similar meet on east matagorda. They are open for sure.


For now. People keep tearing places like this up an ruin it for everyone. I grew up fishing Matagorda beach and it’s gotten ridiculous. All it takes is showing one wrong person and the rest is history.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

I'll launch at BIB and meet y'all there.


----------



## TGlidden (May 24, 2013)

Cool spot, I used to make that trip every year. Although, I missed the skiff meet up there.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I was down there (BIB camping) two weeks ago. The park rangers said the pass is entirely closed until they can bring in some heavy equipment from another park and repair it.


----------

